# Ford V-10 oil changes



## Violet22251 (Jun 7, 2013)

A couple of questions for you experienced RV'ers...

1.  How many miles between oil changes?  We have a 2012 Winnebago Vista 35F with a Ford V-10 engine.

2.  Best place to get service?  Dealers?  Wal-Mart?  (I do not feel qualified to do it myself).

Thanks!


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I do my on. I have a 8.1 Chevy and changing the oil depends on the mileage I put on it. Now that we don't make any more long trips I change it once a year in the spring when I dewinterize it. I buy my oil from Wal mart and filter.  If you put more than 4k on the oil then that would be my time to change the oil IMO.  I know you have read and heard 3k is the time, but motors today can go further than 3 k on the oil. DON'T FORGET THE AIR FILTER that needs to be changed also if you are doing a lot of dirt roads and camping on non paved areas. Good luck and happy camping


----------



## C Nash (Jun 7, 2013)

I have the V10 and change oil and filter ever 5000.  I use Mobil 1 syn  Don't forget the gas filter.  I change it ever 10 to 12 thousand miles.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 9, 2013)

Violet - I too have the V-10 in my 2007 motorhome.  I change the oil and filter every 5000 miles and check and replace the air filter as needed.  Unlike Chelse, I don't (haven't yet) changed the fuel filter.  I probably should before camping season this year.  I use Fram filters and Pennzoil 10W-30.  I do it myself because the last time I took it to Qwik-Lube it cost $80.00.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Jimmy that was my point, $80 for a oil change is robbery. I think mine now cost a little over $27.00 . I use Castrol 5w30 as recommended by the manufacturer.
Violet they sell a oil plug called QUICK VALVE that has a lever to let the oil out with out removing the plug it self. Just read how many QTS oil you will need and the right filter. Go to the discount store of your choice and buy what you need. While there get you a filter wrench that fits your filter. I recommend the one that fit on the bottom and you use a racket to take it off and on. Also get a funnel and oil pan that large enough to hold all your oil. I think you will be surprise on how easy it is. Once done look back and say, I DID THAT. Happy Camping'


----------

